# trigger adjustment on a savage



## camodano (Jul 15, 2012)

i bought my son one of those savage combo at dicks it's a 270 axis bolt action and the trigger needs adj. is this something i can do or do i need to take it some where. the manual says if it is not a accutrigger then it can't be adjusted. is that something they put in there for the warranty or is it really unsafe to adj. one if it is not a accutrigger


----------



## Yotedawg (Jul 15, 2012)

That trigger has no adjustment on it. A smith may be able to help you with it as far as smoothing it up a bit. He may replace the spring in the trigger with a lighter one as the factory spring is pretty stiff. I've done a couple like this and gotten them down around 3 lbs.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jul 17, 2012)

It can be done. I had one and removed the tapered trigger spring. then placed a roll pin in the hole so that it protruded up just enough to hold a lighter weight spring from the hardware store in its place.
Some guys simply cut a coil off of the spring and replace it.
Rifle basix makes an aftermarket trigger for it as well.
the following thread shows the mod I made to mine.http://www.predatormastersforums.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1718220&page=1 The beauty of it was I was it was cheap and I was able to undo it before I sold the rifle (liability) though I did include the parts if the new owner wanted to install them.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jul 17, 2012)

DO NOT GHETTO RIG YOUR TRIGGER. That's more than likely the cause of the remington 700 issues.. take it to a gunsmith or buy an accutrigger from Savage if they offer one for your gun.  You can homemake/modify most stuff on the gun legally and safely but I would never touch a trigger..


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jul 17, 2012)

What ross the deer slayer said....DO NOT touch a trigger! Take it to a pro-gunsmith! Enough accidents happen without taking a chance on a trigger job! If the weapon discharges own it's own due ti "tinkering" with the firing mechanism and kills or cripples someone you will have to live with it the rest of your life!


----------



## leoparddog (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm not sure which trigger you have.  If it is the trigger with the straight (or tapered) spring sitting on a crowned screw "seat", then there is some small adjustment that you can make by turning the screw.  Replacing the straight spring is also possible by using some stiff spring wire from the hardware store.  

BUT.... 

I've done it and when I first did it, I got it too light and the gun could fire when the bolt was closed. Not every time but it did happen often enough at the range where I decided it wasn't safe for a hunting rifle.  I've kept the lighter spring wire but have adjusted the crowned screw to hold the sear.

My recommendation would be to replace it with an aftermarket trigger or take it to a gunsmith.


----------



## Dbender (Aug 6, 2012)

*trigger job*

A youth won't be able to notice a good trigger from a bad  trigger.  The heavier the trigger, the safer, for a youth in my opinion.  A heavier trigger with a lot of creep and travel  will be closer to bb guns and stuff he's used to shooting.


----------

